# Trim Tabs vs Whale Tails



## Seth (May 4, 2011)

Do they accomplish the same thing? My boat has trim tabs welded on each corner of the transom, but the motor doesn't have a whale tail. Just curious.


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2011)

Just guessing, but I bet they do have a similar effect. The only difference that I can come up with is that the whale tail changes its angle when the motor trims up and down. Trim tabs should also be more effective with left/right stability since they are on the outside corners. But....I'm just thinking out loud. Don't really have any experience to compare with trim tabs.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 13, 2011)

The whale tale (hydrofoil) is usually compensating for something the boat owner can't get done with their setup, or the setup is wrong. I say this as I duck rocks and rotton fruit. If a boat is set up properly it will come up out of the water onto plane and handle efficiently, and if you want a better hole shot change the prop. It gives you lift out of the hole, and then provides what some say is stability (but I disagree with that one especially on flat bottom boats) but it is also causing a constant drag effect. 

Trim Tabs, especially the self adjusting ones, would be a safer and better way to go from what I have learned. They offer a better stability to the ride for sure, I have felt the before and after and it is pretty nice.

Everyone has a preference, but I would say self adjusting trim tabs are best. They have the little 'shocks' on them. 

Bufford


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 14, 2011)

RBuffordTJ said:


> if you want a better hole shot change the prop.
> 
> Bufford



The only problem there is , We Don't have propellers to change. So the tail is essential,for me at least.


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> RBuffordTJ said:
> 
> 
> > if you want a better hole shot change the prop.
> ...



+1 :wink:


----------

